# looking for a sponsor



## jackyang86 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am a oversee studnet from china, living in melbourne now, and graduated from box hill tafe and got the certificate 3 and diploma have been working for 1 year as apprentice, i am looking for a sponsor who willing to hire me to work in his or her workplace at least 2 years as a mechanic or apprentice, i am a working hard, quick learning and easy going person, and i am willing to pay for it for thank you for sponsoring me or lower salary(acceptable). if any one want to help me out, please leave your email and i will send you the CV,or contact me on: 0430087448 thx!


----------



## jackyang86 (Mar 29, 2011)

can any one need somebody to work as a mechanical apprentice, i work hard, and its alright to get lower salary!


----------



## smith360 (Mar 28, 2011)

Well, it's that time of year again and people are looking for sponsorship. There's a lot of racket on the internet about sponsorship dollars being hard to find and this year may be harder than ever.


----------



## jackyang86 (Mar 29, 2011)

thanks for the tips anyway, but i am quite bad luck of doing migration stuff, i didnt appy the 485 visa on time, (angent didnt tell me i can pre-log within 6 months after i graduated) and i got anything right and just not on the right time, so i am keen to find a sponership who willing to hire me as a mechanic( i can do most of the repairing job on car, i really do) i just want to stay in AU....


----------

